# Bí quyết giữ màu sơn móng tay bền đẹp cho chị em nội trợ



## MoonLight (2/7/18)

Bí quyết giữ màu sơn móng tay bền đẹp cho chị em nội trợ, giúp bạn không còn lo lắng việc làm đẹp trở nên vô ích khi phải chạm tay tới đủ việc nhà.

*Bí quyết giữ màu sơn móng tay bền đẹp cho chị em nội trợ *
Làm đẹp là nhu cầu của bất cứ phụ nữ nào, tuy nhiên với những chị em làm nội trợ, việc làm đẹp sẽ khiến bạn lo lắng lớp sơn mau bong tróc.






_Để giữ được móng tay bền đẹp là điều mà các bà nội trợ luôn quan tâm khi chăm sóc móng tay._
​Để giữ được màu sơn móng tay bền đẹp, bạn nên chia ra thành hai công đoạn khi sơn mới có được bộ móng như ý. Thứ nhất phải chăm sóc móng trước khi sơn. Thứ 2 khi sơn phải luôn luôn theo những bước nhất định để chất hóa học của màu sơn không làm tổn hại móng tay bạn. 

*Làm sạch móng trước khi sơn móng*
Nhiều bạn nữ hay vội vàng mà bỏ qua giai đoạn làm sạch móng trước khi sơn. Đây là bước quan trọng để sơn móng tay bám vào tay tốt nhất và lâu hơn bình thường. Trước khi sơn móng, bạn nên ngâm móng tay trong nước ấm một lúc. Tiếp theo, bạn lau sạch các kẽ, rửa sạch lớp sơn móng cũ, thấm khô. Sau cùng, bạn sơn lớp sơn móng mới lên các ngón tay.

*Các bước sơn móng giúp móng bền đẹp*
Để bàn tay áp vào mặt để chọn được một màu móng phù hợp với da mặt và bộ cánh của bạn.

Mẹo cho bạn là móng màu tối sẽ phù hợp với móng tay ngắn hơn.

Bước thứ hai: sơn son dưỡng để nuôi móng tay chắc khỏe hơn.

Tiếp theo, sơn một ít kem dưỡng có độ SPF thấp giúp cho da dưới chân móng mềm mịn trong cả mùa đông lẫn mùa hè.

Tiếp đến, cho đầu móng vào miếng nhám để móng có độ nhẵn mịn và sạch sẽ.

Khi những bước kia đã hoàn thành và đúng quy trình, bạn đã sẵn sàng cho hành trình với “hội họa” phối màu tô vẽ trên đôi tay.

Nhớ là trước khi sơn móng tay bạn nên cọ rửa thật sạch bộ móng xinh bằng xà phòng và nước ấm. Sau đó lại thoa một lớp tinh dầu để cho móng thêm bền đẹp.

Sau khi sơn móng các bạn sẽ giữ được 4-5 ngày nếu bạn luôn làm đúng các bước màu sơn sẽ không dễ dàng phai.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

